# Save place in program when internet signal lost



## DallasGG (May 5, 2015)

Occasionally my Tivo Mini loses it's connection to my Roamio OTA. When this happens, the spot in the recording that I was last watching is lost. When I start watching the recording again I have to fast forward back to the point I was watching when I lost my connection.

It would be nice if the spot in the recording is saved when the connection is lost.


----------

